# 26Rs Rear Slide And Stabilizer Jack Maintenance



## Animal223 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm the relatively new owner of a 2003 26RS, and although I read the owner's manual and all the literature that came with the trailer, there are a few things I couldn't find information on.

1) Rear bed slide: The lower attachment points appear to be adjustable. What is the proper procedure to check and make sure they are adjusted correctly? Anything else I should know about maintaining the manual slide? Looking at posts around here it looks like many have fabricated a support for when the bed is in, I may do the same.
2) Rear bed clamps: Inside there are 2 screw clamps that appear to be used to hold the bed in the extended position. The PO removed them but gave them to me if I wanted to use them. Are they really needed? Specifically, the one on the LH side (looking at the bed) looks like it would interfere with the dinette cushion if actually used. Any pointers here are appreciated.
3) Crank-down stabilizer jacks: They look like they haven't been lubricated in a while. They work fine, but the jack screws are dry and somewhat rusty causing them to squeak when cranked. Should some type of grease or lubrication be applied (white lithium grease, bearing grease, something else?).

Thanks in advance for your advice!

Jared


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Rear bed supports
The bed area should be level when the trailer is level. The main thing is for both supports to be adjusted evenly so that the load is distributed evenly between them. When I first got my 21RS, the bed supports were not adjusted correctly and most of the load was take at one corner of the slide out. Started popping screw heads where the rear wall of the slide out attaches to the bottom panel. I also use a support when traveling. There have been people who have had the ceiling rails split from too much slide out weight on them when bouncing down the road.

Rear bed clamps
I always use them. It keeps the slide out secured in the out position. I had a problem with the pads on the turn knobs trying to slide off of their mating parts when they were tightened. I used some rubber stair tread tape to make a little friction between the two parts and haven't had any more problems. They should clear the cushion. They clear on mine.

Crank down jacks
Was told my the dealer to only use silicone spray to lubricate them. You want something that dries and isn't sticky like oil or grease. When you are driving all the road dust will stick to oil or grease and eventually gum up the jack screws.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Animal223 said:


> I'm the relatively new owner of a 2003 26RS, and although I read the owner's manual and all the literature that came with the trailer, there are a few things I couldn't find information on.
> 
> 1) Rear bed slide: The lower attachment points appear to be adjustable. What is the proper procedure to check and make sure they are adjusted correctly? Anything else I should know about maintaining the manual slide? Looking at posts around here it looks like many have fabricated a support for when the bed is in, I may do the same.
> 2) Rear bed clamps: Inside there are 2 screw clamps that appear to be used to hold the bed in the extended position. The PO removed them but gave them to me if I wanted to use them. Are they really needed? Specifically, the one on the LH side (looking at the bed) looks like it would interfere with the dinette cushion if actually used. Any pointers here are appreciated.
> ...


Animal223,
Hi, congrats on your "new to you" Outback!
#1 - Make sure you put the rear supports on correctly. One of them is marked with a "R" on the upper silver part of the bar, that is for the right side looking at the trailer from the rear. Once adjusted properly, the slide should tilt slightly down or off level when the trailer is level to prevent water from running back against the slide wall and into the trailer through the seal. Once adjusted properly with the slide out, your interior slide trim should contact the inner bulb seal evenly on all four sides. Mainly the top and bottom. The clamps will hold the sides in place.
The slide support you are referring to is for the retracted position while traveling. It is supposed to stop the slide from pulling the ceiling tracks from the ceiling. I personally have not had that issue.

#2 - The interior clamps you are referring to, are required. The reason the PO probably took them off is because the holes where striped out due to over pressure from an out of adjustment slide. The clamps will keep the interior trim of the slide in contact with the interior bulb seal to prevent water and insect infiltration. You can move the clamps slightly to the outer edges of the wall to still keep in contact with the slide clamp areas. There is a scrap piece of 2x2 behind the wall that those clamps screw into. 
On my 2005 25RSS I used 2 pieces of Velcro to keep the cushion tight against the interior trim of the slide. 2 pieces on the trim, with other part on the back of the cushion. Without it, the cushion fell towards the table.

#3 - The jack screw rods do get corroded. I personally spray mine with PB blaster to help lubricate them and prevent additional rusting. WD-40 will work as well. Grease would collect road debris in my opinion defeating the purpose of cleaning them.
Others will surely offer their advice and experiences as they have corrected the same issues you are dealing with now.
Feel free to ask questions as needed.
crunchman


----------



## Animal223 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Crunchan and Fulminator, definitely good stuff to know. I had forgotten about the issue of dirt and debris sticking to grease. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I had bad experience with one corroded stabilizer. I could not crank it and eventually had to grind two flats on the screw body to be able to turn it with an adjustable wrench. I had used grease on it and I don't know if it was the grease causing the freeze or the corrosion or perhaps both.

Now, I spray it with WD40 and oil it with engine oil, synthetic 10-30 Penzoil. It is not as heavy as organic oil and has better lubrication.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks, got some good info and answers to some of my issues here too.


----------

